# RIP Yoshi and your unborn baby



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Well on Monday morning I noticd my female chinchilla Yoshi acting strange. Upon inspection she appeared to e giving birth. The next morning no baby so she was taen to the vets. The tried easing the baby out but to no avail. She had an emergency c-section.

Unfortunately the baby had been stuck in the birth canal and died. Yoshi also had developed an infection and her womb became diseased.

My little Yoshi took some time to come round from the anesthetic. At 6:15pm when I phoned to check on her the vet said she couldnt see her lasting did I want her PTS or try nursing her at home. I brought her home gave her a hot water bottle and nursed her through the night. Putting water on her lips every hour or so and talking to her. Her eyes kept opening and closing.

At 5:15am she took a big stretch and I thought she was coming round and then she gave out her last breath and fell asleep. Her husband Cooper misses her very much as do I and the family.

RIP Yoshi and little baby. Love you x


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

so sad  R.I.P Yoshi and baby


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry hun  Thats so sad *hugs*

Was she the beautiful white one in your album?

Somtimes these things happen, it's best to know you gave her a good life and did all you could for her


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry. It's awful to lose a pet under any circumstances, but even more difficult when things like this happen. R.I.P. littluns.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks all
Yeah Steph its the one in my album
She and the baby were buried under the rose bush together


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

aww im soo sorry for your loss, got a lil teary eyed reading tht  R.I.P


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OH im so sorry vicky 

rip mum and baby


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

oh vicky that's horrible! 
I'm so sorry =[
RIP mother and baby 
xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

vickylolage said:


> thanks all
> Yeah Steph its the one in my album
> She and the baby were buried under the rose bush together


 
She was beautiful. Its a nice place to have them Buried, *hugs*


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
At least she isnt suffering


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry for your loss, at lease she and the baby is in better place now


----------



## HCExotics (Apr 10, 2009)

Sometimes our best efforts just arent enough.

well done and RIP little ones  xo


----------

